# Ear cropping in VA???



## *Bella*Blu*

Not sure if I'm posting in proper location on forum, but I need a vet in VA that does ear cropping...called 10 today and they all said no, referrals please

Here is how I want them @904Bullys









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys

Ya thats more of what youll see on Amstaffs but I think it'll look good on Bully as well. All of those have bells, personally I like em more strait and narrow like batman but I dont crop my dogs ears either


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I too like no bell, but like the height on that one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

If she turns out "show worthy" is cropping required?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys

nope, though most folks showing ABKC or AKC or UKC dogs do so. Ive always bred working APBT's not show dogs so cropping was never an issue. Im moving away from game dogs as I get older and more than likely my next dog will be an AKC dog of which I will crop the ears. By the way dont let my name (904Bullys) mislead you. Ive never owned an American Bully only APBT's and one pit mix mutt(We fostered him and my GF wanted him yaddy ya, good pet though, mean as shit), This was my familys kennel name before the American Bully ever existed.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Oh ok, gotcha. Well I sure hope I find a respectable vet ASAP to crop her ears, I really want it done 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151

If you live near forest va near lynchburg i think the vet in forest or bedford does the ears. I think


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Don't know how far that is, must be far...lol I think Lynchburg is like 3 hours or so...hmmm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 904bullys

google American Bully breeders in Virginia, and try contacting any of them for questioning


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Ok, so, after I don't know, 30 phone calls, what I gather is, none of the vets in va offer cropping services anymore...they have all suggested that I either travel to NC or a "backyard vet"...WTF

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Quite a few told me that they have stopped that service within the past 2-5 years because it is cosmetic and not necessary to put that unnecessary trauma on the dog...that unless it is done within the first 3 days, it shouldn't be done...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

